# wood in tank



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was told that plecos need wood in the tank.does anybody know if this is true?And will any wood do?Can I go out side and find a piece of wood with the bark fallen off and use it?thanks for any replys


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

some plecs need to eat wood in order to stay healthy (the genus Panaque for example)

you could do that, but you'd have to be careful what wood you put in. far better to get some bogwood and use that.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I put a couple stick of ash in the tank.1" round and 2' long the pleco's went right to it.hope it's safe for the fish it's been in for 3 days so far so good


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

I have 4 10" plecos and they enjoy hanging on the wood but I never see them chewing on it.

I feed them cucumbers and they go craze for them.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

do you weigh the cuc's down?


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes. I cut them in half and scoop out the seeds. That leaves just the meat and skin on them.

I have a rock with string around it and I thread that through the cucumber.

let it sink and they converge and devour.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

mine definitely chew on the wood. The pieces look almost sanded.


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

would any wood work, like oak or maple?


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I used ash.Seems fine


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

I read somewhere that for aquariums hardwoods are the only good bet. Soft woods can breakdown over time and ruin your water quality. Before I knew better I used Fir in a tank (it was sandblasted and had the **** baked right out of it) but it started getting mushy after about a week or two in the tank and I had to remove it. And def. never ever use anything like cedar, redwood, or pine, as the oils in it are very harmful to your fish. But then again I think they are softwoods anyway. I did read some where on this site that manzanita is not prone to releasing tannins (which lower PH), so that might be a great wood to use in an african cichlid setup.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

I used whatever that African wood is that sinks without the need for slate. I did not soak it for weeks and weeks as I needed protection for the fish THAT DAY.

It darkened the tank a bit with the Tannic acid but my PH is still 7.8.

I tossed in some resin to remove discolorations and the tank is crystal clear now, three weeks later.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it's called Mopani wood.


----------

